# solectria electric vehicle ev stepvan w/built-incharger



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $2,619.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Oct-23-2010 6:46:14 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $2,900.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

If you haven't seen this posting recently, I asked the seller to post the details of the motor and controller and he has. 

If you're lucky enough to be near MA, for $3K you can end up with a UMOC 440 (78kW) controller and a Solectria AC50 (~13" diameter) motor plus a 3kW charger. Here's the Solectria system service manual: http://evkb.electricvehiclekb.com/attachments/token/gmtgw89r8x8catv/?name=UMOC-Service-Manual.pdf

A step van is thrown in so you can sell it for scrap metal and nearly recover your investment. Good luck!

JR


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, I just got off the phone with the seller and comitted the 6800 for the 3

Here is the plan: Pay my employee to drive from FL to Mass and take out all the goodies, then sell the trucks for scrap.

I'm asking 3400 each for the complete, removed, and packaged for shipping drive systems. (If you are reasonably close to the "route" from Mass to FL he can deliver them as well 

If 2 people want to put up 3200 up front, ill have my guy take a close look at them, then, upon inspection, go ahead and pay for them and pull the parts (If they are in bad shape, the money doesn't go to the seller.

AC-50 complete drive packages for 3200, going once, going twice


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

I was reading the manual, they even appear to have electric heaters and electric power steering pumps!


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

doooode... excellent grab. If you don't sell them right away, I'd take pics of the package and post them here along with the manual PDF. A 78kW complete package including the charger is a great deal at $3200. Make sure you mention it's the Solectria AC-50 so it's not confused with the smaller HPEV/Curtis AC-50 package.

JR


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Its going to cost me a bunch to pay my guy to go dismantle them etc, Im really hoping to "pre sell" 2 of them at 3200, or Ebay them for 3600 to 4k, I mean, chargers, motors, ps pumps, everything.

If I gotta come out of pocket for this mission my wifes gonna KILL me lol.

Im just hoping to wind up with one of them in the end


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

todayican said:


> If I gotta come out of pocket for this mission my wifes gonna KILL me lol.


Nah, that will never happen... I mean, coming out of pocket 

Seriously, if you break the components off, you can certainly mark it up quite a bit so it's a good deal. Someone buying the package will have everything they need since it obviously came out of a running vehicle. This is unlike some of the 'packages' you get form other places where there's always the 'extra' that's extra. The only thing that might scare some off is the size of the motor. That thing is huge! But it's gotta be to pull that big old van.

JR


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh if I could only count the money my toys have cost me. lol
Hoping to come out even plus a drive system in the end for this particular "mission"


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Any interest at all?


----------

